# Moral Patch for you Pros



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought that maybe you guys might appreciate this...

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/MISE-EN-PLACE-PATCH-210p6611.htm


----------



## KCMande (Apr 1, 2015)

I prefer less belly in my patches.

I'll probably still buy it though


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 5, 2015)

I love their collection of patches! Nice find Dave!


----------

